# 2017 Show Marshals required



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone fancy marshaling a show rally next year ? if so please post on here


We need marshals for Warner's Show at Peterborough



Appletree shows at Romsey (1) show, and Cornwall


Morton shows at Newark (1) show & Detling Kent


If we don't get any marshals then we will not be rallying at these shows


Thanks


Jacquie

...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dates are

Peterborough 20th to 24th April 

Norfolk 20th to 24th July

Romsey 14th to 18th September

Bath 4th to 8th May (Marshal Happyrunner)

Cornwall 6th to 10th July

Newark 17 to 20th March & 1st to 4th September


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody want to do anything ? we won't have many rally's at this rate for next year


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Think i'm wasting my time here, if we don't have marshals then we will not have many show rallys to go to

Is there nobody that would like to lend a hand PLEASE.

It's not difficult and if we get 10 booked with Warner's your get a free weekend

For the other shows Mortons, Appletree Camperx I can usually wangle a free pass for the marshal no matter how many we have booked.

All that's involved is you arrive a day earlier than the rest mark out the number of pitches we have booked, collect £1 of each van as they arrive and park them up. Once everyone on your list is in then your free to do as you like. If you want to organise a get together it's entirely up to you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

LadyJ

First you have to find people who want to go to Shows/Rallys.

I get the impression that more people on here now go wildcamping and/or go to Europe.

Have you tried the other MH Forums? and the Clubs - they like to 'congregate?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think its as simple as that Geoff. I dont really go to Rallies but dont we have some kind of exemption or something to cover insurance etc just for MHF?

It does seem a shame as I know for a fact how hard the likes of LadyJ and Scotty and others have worked for our Rally section. They were a tremendous help with our MHF / Fruitcakes Music meet without whom I would have made a complete cock up of it.

Sadly LadyJ I think with a dwindling membership you may struggle.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I dont think its as simple as that Geoff. I dont really go to Rallies but *dont we have some kind of exemption or something to cover insurance etc just for MHF?*
> 
> It does seem a shame as I know for a fact how hard the likes of LadyJ and Scotty and others have worked for our Rally section. They were a tremendous help with our MHF / Fruitcakes Music meet without whom I would have made a complete cock up of it.
> 
> Sadly LadyJ I think with a dwindling membership you may struggle.


Barry and LadyJ

I sympathise if your efforts do not create the result you wish for, but maybe that is the way the world is going.

I would happy to be the organiser, and Marshaller, of a informal 'meet' at the Aire at Gavarnie in the Pyrenees, and I know that Barry and Alan(Gretchibald) would probably be the first subscribers. I do not think there would be many exhibitors.

As for the passage in Barry's post which I have highlighted in bold, I have no idea what he is talking about - nothing new there:wink2::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Geoff get to it then i'm sure you will get a fair few wanting to attend a meet at Gavarnie all you have to do is list it in the meets section, no exhibitors needed there lol.

Barry we do have an exemption certificate for holding rally's in fields its nothing to do with insurance though lol, insurance we have to pay for thats why we charge a £1 per van to cover the insurances that we have to pay to enable us to carry out a rally.

Bath show now covered thank to Happyrunner

If anyone would like to hold a rally or meet please let me know

Thanks 

Jacquie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gavarnie sounds good. Plenty of space there. We could hold scooter races to the top and back. Maybe barbecue a few Marmots.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still want a marshal for Peterborough Warners show in April

Also Romsey September show and Cornwall July show Appletree shows

And Newark September and Detling Morton shows

Anyone please


----------

